# New Skins - Still too garish/eye-catching



## mrmike

I really would love a skin that doesn't SCREAM "I"M NOT DOING WORK RIGHT NOW" from 30 metres away. I mean, surfing during compiles once in a while is OK, but still...


----------



## BeanMeScot

I like the purple. I am on my iPhone though. I will have to see what it looks like on a computer.


----------



## scoblitz

yeah - the purple is nice. 

SB


----------



## justapixel

scoblitz said:


> yeah - the purple is nice.
> 
> SB


Is anybody else having problems? I looked at the different ones and tried to switch back. It gave me an orange box with a blue screen, and everything is a mess, no icons, nothing.

Is it just me? I'm using Firefox.


----------



## Mike Lang

justapixel said:


> Is anybody else having problems? I looked at the different ones and tried to switch back. It gave me an orange box with a blue screen, and everything is a mess, no icons, nothing.
> 
> Is it just me? I'm using Firefox.


Log out & back in.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I really, really like the purple. Thanks, whoever was responsible!


----------



## heySkippy

mrmike said:


> I really would love a skin that doesn't SCREAM "I"M NOT DOING WORK RIGHT NOW" from 30 metres away. I mean, surfing during compiles once in a while is OK, but still...


I agree 100%. Do this skin in shades of gray and I'll be all over it.


----------



## JediCowboyD

Why does every skin on this forum go to 11?


----------



## newsposter

i love the purple compared to the black bars over orange. though grey would be nice so count me in. 

for those in the know, (i have no clue as i'm not a programmer) how difficult is it to have all these skins? Does it take up lots of programming/resources etc etc?


----------



## PJO1966

Green is my favorite color, but not that green. Garish is definitely the word for it. The purple isn't too bad.


----------



## CharlieW

I'm enjoying the green. 

I find it easier on the eyes than the old yellow.


----------



## PeteEMT

The new mobile skin was unreadable on my Treo.

Purple/blue is nice though.


----------



## SullyND

I'm sticking with stylish, the new skins are more garish (good word choice) than even the old one.


----------



## d-dub

I like the old orange skin the best 

Too bad there's not a way to allow each user to create their own custom skin


----------



## Lori

I was pretty attached to the orange, but I am digging the purple.

Although, to be fair, I would call it blue.


----------



## nlsinger

:up: on the purple/blue/indigo


----------



## bsnelson

I'd just like to say that the new mobile skin is FANTASTIC on my Blackberry, and something in the old skin triggered some obscure bug that would crash my browser. The new one doesn't do that!

Consider me thrilled with the mobile skin! Thanks, guys.

Brad


----------



## bsnelson

Dang, just as i posted that - how do I edit a post? Doesn't seem to be a button or link for that.

Brad


----------



## Bryanmc

I like the green. Thanks!


----------



## bsnelson

OK, the lack of an edit post link is livable, but there's no way to do a search with the mobile skin. That's a showstopper, IMHO. Seems like it'd be very easy to put at the top of the page, although I suppose it'd also mean a page to select search options (which might not be as easy). 

Brad


----------



## JimSpence

I'll be using the green one for now. I like the choice of being able to change it now and then.


----------



## timckelley

A new problem with the skins:

I keep choosing the purple skin, but then when I log in the next day, it's reverted back to orange. Anyway to make my profile remember that purple's what I want?


----------



## JimSpence

The skin selection is staying put for me.


----------



## markp99

Purple looks good from here, thanks!


----------



## timckelley

My skins still revert to orange, and it doesn't matter which computer I'm using, so I don't think it's related to the PC.


----------



## newsposter

maybe its cookies or cache? since i went to purple never has changed at all


----------

